# Honda GCV160 wont start



## snipe

Honda GVC160. Compression is good, new carb & gaskets. Has spark, tested with inline tester, new plug, fresh gas. Timing appears to be okay. Didn't pull flywheel. Removed nut and key appears to not have moved. Engine makes popping sound through carb when you try to start it. Any ideas. Would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## 30yearTech

Did you replace the spark plug?

That is indicative of a fouled spark plug.


----------



## mikel m14

Is the plug wet or dry? On the popping sound through the carb.. Is there any smoke with the popping? I would also check the valves out.


----------



## snipe

It as a new plug out of the box. No smoke. Plug is dry.


----------



## mikel m14

Have you tried putting a little gas in cylinder?


----------



## 30yearTech

Oops... I overlooked that you had already stated in the initial post that you had installed a new spark plug. Popping out of the carburetor is however indicative of the plug misfiring. You may want to double check the spark plug gap, it should be .028-.031"

Another thing to look at is the valve cover, make sure it's not bent in anywhere as this can interfere with proper valve operation.

As stated in the earlier post, you may want to try priming the engine and see if it will at least start up and burn off the prime.


----------



## snipe

Valvle cover is okay. Tried priming with gas before but didn't start. After what you said decided to prime with the new plug. Squirted 2.5 ml fresh gas using a syringe into the cylinder. Pulled starter 3-4 times - got same popping out of carb with a little smoke. After about 2 more pulls the popping stopped. No sound. Let it sit a few minutes and pulled a few times - still no popping. Set the choke and pulled. now it pops again in fact louder than it did before. Sounds like it wants to go but just can't make it. Think maybe I should pop the flywheel and check. Sure sounds like a timing issue to me. What do think? Where would you go from here


----------



## 30yearTech

Honda engines have steel keys, but I have seen them shear before. It's easy enough to do, so I would pop the flywheel just to be sure. If the key is good, then I would try another spark plug.


----------



## snipe

The flywheel on this engine does not have holes to attach a regular flywheel puller but rather a jaw type on the outer edge. It is marked where to pull it. The flywheel is about 6 1/2" in dia. Calls for a pretty good size gear puller. What do you use? I hate the pry bar and mallet method.


----------



## 30yearTech

Love it or Hate it, in lieu of the proper puller.... It works as long as your careful.

I have the puller that I use on the GX engines, I have always knocked the flywheels off on the GC


----------



## ossaguy

snipe said:


> Honda GVC160. Compression is good, new carb & gaskets. Has spark, tested with inline tester, new plug, fresh gas. Timing appears to be okay. Didn't pull flywheel. Removed nut and key appears to not have moved. Engine makes popping sound through carb when you try to start it. Any ideas. Would appreciate any suggestions.


I know you said the compression was good,but I have seen lots of GCV-s with this condition,and if it's not the plug,it's stcky varnish hanging up the intake valve.Maybe take off the carb and shine a flashlight into the intake port.If it's sticky,It would look brownish inside the port and the stem.Carb cleaner sprayed inside will normally fix it.

take care,
Steve


----------



## philgood0316

Try this I just found a great person on here who helped me out today I will past the final out come from my problem below:


Thank you it was a stuck exhaust valve, I sprayed carb cleaner on the valve stem after I removed the exhaust (What a job lots of PB Blaster) and I sprayed the ouside of the valve stem and spring with carb cleaner and while it sat i went ahead and adjusted my valve clearance ex 0.20mm and intake 0.15mm worked the valve with my thumb as you said also put a drill on the valve stem after removing the rocker arm and ran the drill real slow while moving the steam in and out. Put everything back together and she started up after the 2nd pull. Thank You a good tech/mechanic thanks outside the box and you my friend are a good tech/mechanic.
:thumbsup:


----------



## snipe

Finally got a chance to get back to the engine. Decide to go back to square one and start all over. Before I had compression - now I' didn't. Now it sounded like the stuck valve problem ossaguy suggested. Popped the valve cover and sure enough the intake was stuck. Pulled the carb and the port and valve stem were really gummed up. Haven't been able to get it to free up yet - have used nearly a whole can of carb cleaner. At least I know the problem know. Thanks so much to 30yeartech and ossaguy. You guys really know your stuff.


----------



## tractionroller

The honda bulletin on this says to remove the rocker arm and seal.You then carefully heat the valve stem with a heat gun untill the valve starts to move .you then oil the stem and reassemble.The heating process only takes 5 min. Be CAREFUL !!!!! The fuel you are useing has an additive in it that causes this.change your fuel source


----------



## mikel m14

snipe said:


> Finally got a chance to get back to the engine. Decide to go back to square one and start all over. Before I had compression - now I' didn't. Now it sounded like the stuck valve problem ossaguy suggested. Popped the valve cover and sure enough the intake was stuck. Pulled the carb and the port and valve stem were really gummed up. Haven't been able to get it to free up yet - have used nearly a whole can of carb cleaner. At least I know the problem know. Thanks so much to 30yeartech and ossaguy. You guys really know your stuff.


I'm glad those two helped you out. I also think another member asked you to check your valves out.lol


----------



## snipe

Sorry I didn't mean to slight anyone. I was in a hurry when I replied and overlooked you. Thanks for your help also mikel m14.


----------



## mikel m14

snipe said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to slight anyone. I was in a hurry when I replied and overlooked you. Thanks for your help also mikel m14.


Not a problem. I hope that gets you to going, if not we will help you out.:thumbsup:


----------



## philgood0316

Try to pop off the valve sping and get the stem out just enough to put a drill chucked right on the stem and run slow untill it frees up using carb choke cleaner.


----------



## PabloAZ

*Stuck intake valve*

My lawnmower was making a popping sound with white smoke. I was told it could have too much oil and maybe was tipped on the wrong side. I have a gcv160 lawnmower. I did finally read the message on the side saying only 18.5 ounces of oil instead of the typical 20. Guess I should read? Lol I will take note of only tipping towards the oil dip stick side. I took off the carb and cleaned it, then took off the valve cover. There was lots of brown varnish looking stuff on the intake after removing the carb. After about a can and a half of carb cleaner the intake valve is still stuck. I've even tried using a soldering iron directly applied to the valve. First for 5 minutes, then for 15. No luck. I decided to try to tear down the motor. I took off the 8 engine screws before attempting to remove the flywheel. Is this a mistake? Is it necessary to remove the flywheel when you only want to fix or replace a valve? Also I'm having a very hard time removing the nut that holds on the flywheel. I tried to seperate the 2 halves of the motor but it seems difficult. Not sure if its required to first remove the flywheel or not. This is my first time trying this. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ptmike

I see a lot of valve problems in honda gc motors,i use about 1 once of 2 stroke oil per 5 gallons of gas in the construction equipment i repair. most of those problems have gone away with no ill effects. it acts as upper lube.


----------

